# New litter



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

My little mouse Luckys litter


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

oooh pretties


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so sweet, Congrats!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Congrats


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank yoou


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

awwwww, you just can't help it, babies are just so squishable (in a hug way not an evil psycho way) \(^_^)/


----------

